# Tangerine Dream - Sorcerer



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I like a lot of what Tangerine Dream has done in movies. I tried watching them in concert a few months ago though, and they were quite a yawner. I haven't heard this particular soundtrack. My favorite movie they do is "The Keep."


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

My fav of their movies is Legend. I have the soundtrack and am using a piece called "The Dance" (Where Lilly is enticed by a dancer covered all in black) in my haunt this year.


----------



## Themaskman (Feb 14, 2007)

I do not know of the movie *The Sorcerer* but if you say Tangerin Dream  did the Sound track, then I'll be sure to hunt that title down. Also, I like Legend a whole lott! and that's how I got into there music.
Just recently, I found a couple of there old music on cassett tapes at a flea market near me!... I wonder if there back catolog will be getting the CD treatment.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

One of my favorite movies they just happened to do the music for was *"The Keep"*. It makes a great halloween time movie.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Download Sorceror Soundtrack *HERE*


----------

